# Font tags?



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2002)

Is there a typewriter tag to make somethling look like computer code? What do we have beyond bold, italic, size, and underline?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2002)

I know there is courier font for example.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2002)

There are different fonts, however, due to the nature of the web, there is no guarentee that they will come out the same on someone elses computer.  Macs for example do not have Arial, so they see something different.

I'll try and dig up a list ASAP.


----------

